# Windy spring day



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

A beautiful sunny, but windy day here.
The chickens got to have a free range walk, with their butt feathers all over the place...









Becky Pecky and Gonazlo in the wilds.









BFFs cuddling

















Willow eating









And Johnny Depp, I mean, Jeffrey with his eyepatch. He is currently treated for pinkeye. The bandana keeps out sun, wind and debris.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What a happy flock and herd 😘. We're getting some major butt feather ruffling wind here today too. 

All that Jeffery needs is a big pirate hat and a parrot on his shoulder! 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Everyone looks so happy! Hurray for sunshine!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> What a happy flock and herd 😘. We're getting some major butt feather ruffling wind here today too.
> 
> All that Jeffery needs is a big pirate hat and a parrot on his shoulder! 😂


Perhaps a chicken on his shoulder?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Loving this weather! Personally my favourite kind. Wind with sunshine! My little ones are enjoying it quite a bit as well, running around and doing flips. Haha!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> What a happy flock and herd 😘. We're getting some major butt feather ruffling wind here today too.
> All that Jeffery needs is a big pirate hat and a parrot on his shoulder! 😂


Thanks! 💜 Heehee!


Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Everyone looks so happy! Hurray for sunshine!


Thank you! ❤ 


Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Perhaps a chicken on his shoulder?


😂 


Kaitlyn said:


> Loving this weather! Personally my favourite kind. Wind with sunshine! My little ones are enjoying it quite a bit as well, running around and doing flips. Haha!


That would be so nice to see! 😊


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I love spring days like this, but I can't believe u have snow still on the ground! We had a cold front blow through yesterday. Thus morning it was 40 this evening it is breezy and 80s!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww look at him! hes a big boy! Its really windy here too & kinda cold well i say cold but its only like 54F Lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww look at him! hes a big boy! Its really windy here too & kinda cold well i say cold but its only like 54F Lol





JML Farms said:


> I love spring days like this, but I can't believe u have snow still on the ground! We had a cold front blow through yesterday. Thus morning it was 40 this evening it is breezy and 80s!


Yes, spring is slow to come here, but apparently last night was out last cold night. It got to 55*F today!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It’s just as windy today, but my one eyed buckaneer didn’t care for staying in the sheltered place I made for him. He yelled and begged, so I let him out in the yard. He ran and ran and ran, with his bandana waving ... it was a beautiful sight. (No picture, sorry). We threw caution to the wind, haha. He got all the other goats dancing with joy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They all look happy.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow I'm jealous of your weather lol.its hellishly hot here..keep needing to refill the water buckets!...managed to dry some hay though! 
Ps: love your flocks name!..I had a hen called Clucky, and we named her companion Lucky...your Becky and Pecky reminded me of them😊


----------

